# TPMS initial activation problems



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Buy a better TPMS tool. You need to program the sensors before the wheel position can be learned.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I spent $20 on Amazon for a tool. It works good.


----------



## CRUZE-66 (May 4, 2019)

I did my sensors for the first time a few days ago. I had purchased a relearn tool over a year ago. A VXDAS EL-50448. It had reviews that people with newer GM vehicles including a '17 Cruze had success with it so I gave it a shot. When I bought it I think it was less than $12. 

I looked up the procedure and it instructed to enter diagnostic mode - No foot on brake and hold the start button for 5 seconds. Then arrow to the TPMS tire pressure screen on the dash. When you get there press the center check button and hold it for a few seconds. You'll get an audible sound that it's in learn mode to reset the sensors. 

Then take your tool and hold it by the wheel where the valve stem is and hold the botton down on the device. It may take several seconds. I moved the tool's antenna a little as it scanned in the area around the valve stem/sensor. The car will make a sound and you'll get a green light on the tool. You basically know when the tool connects and successfully does its thing. 

Start with the front driver wheel and then the front passenger, next the rear passenger and finally the rear driver side wheel. 

After they all give you the green light go back in the car and press the start button(no foot on brake) to get it out of diagnostic mode. After that the pressures showed on the display as they should after rotating.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

you sure you got the correct TPMS for your car ?? the 1st gen cruze tpms were on a different frequency.. verify that the ones you got were the correct for your car.


----------

